# Tipps Portes du Soleil??



## basinga (15. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

wir waren letztes Jahr das erst mal im Bike /Downhillurlaub mit ein paar Leuten und wurden angefixt. 
Diese Jahr soll es nach Portes du Soleil gehen. Leider schein PdS ja nicht so populär zu sein wie z.B Leogang oder Saalbach Hinterglemm.
Haben da irgendwie noch nicht so viel zu gefunden wo man da so hin kann.
Scheint ja ein doch schon größerer Gebiet zu sein.
Hat von euch jemand Tipps und Empfehlungen oder Berichte man da gut hin kann?
Welcher Ort? Wo gibt es die besten Strecken?
Ist das vergleichbar mit Saalbach Hinterlemm und kann da auch überall mit dem Rad hin?
Freue mich über eure Antworten 

Beste Grüße


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Januar 2018)

Hast Du mal hier in den Foren die Sufu genutzt?
Hab da doch schon den einen oder anderen Thread mit Tips gefunden.
Kenne selber nur ein bißchen die Ecke von der Schweizer Seite her (Champéry). Aber das eigentliche Gebiet ist in Frankreich, riesengroß und bietet wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr als Saalbach etc. Guter zentraler Standort ist wohl Morzine.
Kann das aber nur bedingt beurteilen, da ich eher der Tourenbiker bin. Allerdings sind mir an den Seilbahnen deutlich mehr Fullfacefahrer begegnet als "Normalos".
Hoffe, das hilft Dir schon mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Januar 2018)

such mal ein bisschen, da findest du auf jeden Fall was.
Saalbach stinkt gegen PdS komplett ab.
bester Standort ist Morzine oder Chatel. diese Orte sind relativ zentral im Gebiet. so kommt man überall hin. normalfall ist, dass man sich jeden Tag ein Gebiet vornimmt.
PdS kann Fahrtechnisch schon fordernder sein.
Die Strecken unterscheiden sich in ihrer Charakteristik. es gibt nicht "die beste Strecke"
-> hinfahren, alles ausprobieren


----------



## imfluss (20. Januar 2018)

PDS ist schon ziemlich weitläufig. du kannst hardcore-parkballern (vor allem in chatel) oder etwas flowigere sachen fahren (supermozine). dann gibt es grade auf dem pleney bei morzine unzählige "secret-trails", die oft steil und teilweise krank sind. wenn das parkfahren langweilig ist, dann macht man endurotouren z.b. den col de cou richtung champery. die shaper überarbeiten bzw. fügen oft noch neue strecken hinzu, grade avoriaz ist ziemlich aktiv. in les gets gibt es leider viele bremswellen, paar schöne strecken sind dort allerdings auch, grade mont chery oder der versteckte trail im wald unter/neben dem lift. 
anfängerfreundliche strecken gibt es auch einige, die grüne in chatel oben z.b. oder die blauen/roten in supermorzine.
morgins ist ein geheimtip, kleiner versteckter park der 2017 eine saison geschlossen war und vermutlich 2018 mit neuem lift wieder eröffnet wird. wenige, dafür von bikern sehr nice gebaute strecken die richtig laune machen, allerdings auch eher mittel/schweres level. 

falls ihr neu seid, würde ich erfahrene local's als guide empfehlen, damit ihr das maximale aus dem urlaub rausholen könnt.
cool sind z.b. die engländer von mtb beds morzine, die chalets direkt am pleney-lift vermieten : http://www.mtbbeds.com/


----------



## basinga (22. Januar 2018)

Hey 
vielen Dank euch.
Scheint ja schon eine ganz andere Klasse als Saalbach zu sein.
Hört sich aber auch so an als wenn wir uns da vorher wirklich einen Plan machen müssen.

VG


----------



## zichl (22. Januar 2018)

basinga schrieb:


> Hey
> vielen Dank euch.
> Scheint ja schon eine ganz andere Klasse als Saalbach zu sein.
> Hört sich aber auch so an als wenn wir uns da vorher wirklich einen Plan machen müssen.
> ...


Eigentlich gar nicht so sehr. Wenn du mal gerafft hast wie die Lifte zusammen hängen dann kannst du von Morzine aus absolut alles per Bike erreichen ohne dich anzustrengen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (22. Januar 2018)

Kann jemand was zu Touren rund um Morzine sagen? Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar umliegenden Gipfel die man noch per Bike erreichen kann?
Denke nur Park fahren wird irgendwann auch mal irgendwann langweilig


----------



## imfluss (22. Januar 2018)

- Supermorzine Lifte + Trailtransfer rüber nach Lindarets, dort unten im Tal den Lift hoch nach Avoriaz. Dann von dort über Schotter nach Le Crot aux Chain, 20 Minuten hochpedallieren zu nem schönen alpinen Singletrail Richtung Morzinette und auf Trails wieder runter nach Morzine, ist sehr flowig und eher schnell.
- Supermorzine Lift bis Mittelstation, Richtung Montriond kurz dem breiten Forstweg folgen und dann links die Offshots suchen, sind etwas versteckt, gibt glaub ich ca. 4-5 Varianten. Steil und technisch auf überwiegend wurzeligem Waldboden
- Rüber nach Les Gets, dort den Lift auf den Mont Chery, oben dann den Berg umrunden über Mont Caly und auf der Rückseite gibt's ein tolles Bergrestaurant und einige nette Trails. Alternativ auf den Gipfel vom Chery und dort wieder über Trail runter nach L'Encrenaz

Gibt sicher noch einiges mehr, dass mir bisher nicht bekannt ist. Augen aufhalten, die Engländer mal anquatschen (denen gehört Morzine schon fast und mit Trailguide.net oder so bischen rumsuchen dann werdet ihr wohl fündig.


----------



## basmati (1. Februar 2018)

Moin, Kuschi! ;-) 
Den ersten Punkt den er meint, müsste rauf auf den Col de Cou sein. Da kann man in Richtung Morzine schön runter oder auf die andere Seite in Richtung Champery runter. Dann muss man halt wieder etwas Zeit für zurück einplanen, aber auf dem Rückweg gibt es dann auch nen paar Lifte und schöne Trails. 
Da geht schon was und auch die ganzen Trails die von den Liften aus zu erreichen sind, sind nicht alle "Bikepark- Like", Immer gute Verbindungstrails dabei und viele naturbelassene zu finden. 

Und Morgins hat dieses Jahr wieder auf, der Schwarze Trail ganz rechts war damals klasse! Steil, Geil und natürlich!! Da kannste aber nicht jeden runter schicken...

Bin gespannt!


----------



## imfluss (1. Februar 2018)

Ne, col de cou ist auch mega aber ich meine trails auf dem berg zwischen avoriaz und morzine. Da sind fast keine biker unterwegs


----------



## basmati (1. Februar 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Ne, col de cou ist auch mega aber ich meine trails auf dem berg zwischen avoriaz und morzine. Da sind fast keine biker unterwegs



Aah, Danke! Ich habe immer im Kopf das Avoriaz unten liegt, aber das ist ja nur das "kleine" Lindarets. Dadurch komm ich immer durcheinander. 20min hoch für Col de Cou ist auch sportlich ;-). Dann testen wir deinen Tipp auch mal, ich denke ich weiß jetzt woher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (1. Februar 2018)

Gibt's schon nen Opening Termin für dieses Jahr?


----------



## imfluss (1. Februar 2018)

hab mal meine paintskills ausgepackt und die route markiert. start oben rechts an der bergstation des lindarets/avoriaz liftes. dann rollt man etwas durch den skiort runter, muss von ca. 1600 auf 1800 hochtreten (gelb-rot, die 20 min) und dann gehts über flowige trails wieder retour (grün/rot markiert) zur talstation vom supermorzinelift.


----------



## basmati (2. Februar 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692139
> hab mal meine paintskills ausgepackt und die route markiert. start oben rechts an der bergstation des lindarets/avoriaz liftes. dann rollt man etwas durch den skiort runter, muss von ca. 1600 auf 1800 hochtreten (gelb-rot, die 20 min) und dann gehts über flowige trails wieder retour (grün/rot markiert) zur talstation vom supermorzinelift.




Perfekt! Merci!


----------



## VollUndGanz (4. Februar 2018)

kann mir jmd. von euch sagen, ob die pisten mit dem enduro machbar sind oder ich doch lieber die dh maschine einpacken muss. bin vorher in saalbach und dort reicht n´ vernünftiges enduro für alles...
danke ;-)


----------



## zichl (4. Februar 2018)

VollUndGanz schrieb:


> kann mir jmd. von euch sagen, ob die pisten mit dem enduro machbar sind oder ich doch lieber die dh maschine einpacken muss. bin vorher in saalbach und dort reicht n´ vernünftiges enduro für alles...
> danke ;-)


Im allgemeinen ist fast alles mit dem Enduro einfach zu fahren. Ausnehmen würde ich persönlich nur die schwarzen Strecken in Châtel, zumindest für mich persönlich. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## imfluss (4. Februar 2018)

würd es davon abhängig machen, was du fahren willst. die transfers innerhalb von pds sind zwar auch mit dem dh bock meist relativ problemlos zu bewerkstelligen, aber ein enduro ermöglicht dir zugang zu einigen schicken trails abseits der murmelbahnen. die meisten sprünge sind sehr safe gebaut, falls du es aber richtig krachen lassen willst dann nimm den downhiller, gefühlt fahren davon mehr als 50 % rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (4. Februar 2018)

Würde das DH einpacken fürs erste mal. Vor allem wenn man mehrere  Tage geht.


----------



## borgenix (28. Februar 2018)

ist ab 18 juni mit zu rechenen das die lifte geöffnet sind? crankworx ist ja auch ab 20 juni -24 juni in les gets


----------



## arise (1. März 2018)

Am Wochende wo das passport du soleil rennen statt findet ist das offizielle opening wo alle Lifte laufen......glaub das die ganze woche zuvor schon die Anlagen im Betrieb sind....sollte immer das letzte Wochenende im Juni sein....aber denke das am 18 schon sicherluch die Lifte in den Parkd laufen...les gets usw kann man ja auf deren Seite mal nach schauen....aber ob an dem Wochenende schon die Verbindungslifte laufen ist fraglich.....denke aber Avorias läuft sicherlich um von Morzine in den Bikepark pre la joix zu kommen.....und vkn Morzine nach Les gets ist ja eh ne sache von 10minuten...


----------



## grobi59 (4. Juni 2018)

Kann man bedenkenlos eine Unterkunft in Avoriaz beziehen oder sollte man lieber etwas tiefer gelegenes bevorzugen?
Komme ich von Morzine zb immer wieder mit dem Lift hoch?


----------



## imfluss (4. Juni 2018)

Avoriaz ist ganz geil, solange man die letzten Lifte/Shuttles nach oben bekommt. 
Da gibts im Sommer öfter günstige Zimmer in dieser 5* Residenz, mit schicken Schwimmbad, Saunen usw...


----------



## psychorad!cal (4. Juni 2018)

Kannst dort überall Wohnen musst einfach die Liftzeiten im Auge behalten.
Chatel oder Morzine sind perfekt um das ganze Gebiet abzufahren.


----------



## grobi59 (4. Juni 2018)

In Morzine ist leider schon alles ausgebucht oder unfassbar teuer. 

Die PDS Internetseite ist auch relativ schlecht bzw. finde ich keine Übersicht wann welcher Lift und wie lange fährt.


----------



## zichl (4. Juni 2018)

Dann würde ich was in Avoriaz nehmen. Ist auch extrem cool dort oben und man erreicht ebenfalls alles total einfach.


----------



## psychorad!cal (4. Juni 2018)

Keine Panik,den Plan kriegst du am Lift dort steht alles drauf,inkl.Streckenkarte.

Kein Wunder Morzine ist auch am zentralsten,Chatel geht auch noch mit preisen,ansonnsten Campieren 4free.


----------



## grobi59 (4. Juni 2018)

Top. Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (3. Juli 2018)

Ich plane Ende Juli einen Bikepark Roadtrip. Start ist in Port du Soleil geplant. Werde wohl in Chatel an der Bahn Campieren.
Lohnt sich diese Bikeparkrunde die auf dem Karten eingezeichnet ist?
Welche Trails muss man den unbedingt gefahren sein wenn man 3-4 Tage hat. (eher Endurolastig)

Danke
Tom


----------



## arise (5. Juli 2018)

klar lohnt sich die Bikeparkrunde...alleine schon um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen was einem da so geboten wird.Allerdings ist das meiste Forstweg man sollte ruhig eine Parkabfahrt einbauen.  Top Trails....gute Frage....da hat so gut wie jeder einen anderen Favouriten....sind einfach zu viele . Eher welcher Park für wen geeignet ist. Einer meiner lieblingsparks ist in Morgins der kleinste aber einer der feinsten und kaum Liftanstehzeit. Les Gets und pre la joux sind wohl die beliebtesten. Les Gets ist von den beiden der mit dem flowigeren Anteil an Strecken (Enduro-kompatibler). Kommt aber immer auf den Streckenzustand drauf an (Bremswellen).


----------



## psychorad!cal (5. Juli 2018)

Pleney und Supermorzine und auch Chatel


----------



## Sub-Zero (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben (sind demnächst für eine Woche in PdS).
Ich hab bisher keine Informationen gefunden wie man am bestern von Les Crosets nach Morgins und zurück kommt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## psychorad!cal (29. Juli 2019)

Von der Mossettes auf dem VTT,oder von der roten auf die blaue,dann die rote in Morgins.


----------



## arise (31. Juli 2019)

Genau....Nur nicht so leicht zu finden.


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Juli 2019)

Danke euch beiden!
Mit VTT ist nen Wirtschaftsweg gemeint der von Mosettes nach Morgins führt (hier auf der Map in Orange)? Hab zwar VTT schon mal gelesen aber kann dem nichts zuordnen. Ansonsten, mit roter meinst du Richtung Champoussin oder?

Wie ist das wenn man von Morgin zurück möchte? Früher gab es glaub einen Lift von Champoussin Richtung Les Crosets aber auf aktuellen Maps ist keiner mehr eingezeichnet. Schaut also aus als ob man selber viel bergauf treten kann. Damit kann ich meine Kumpels sicher nicht überzeugen nen Abstecher nach Morgin zu machen (auch wenn man liest das es dort gut ist)


----------



## spunkt (31. Juli 2019)

VTT heißt doch Velo tout terrain. Also Mountainbike...


----------



## arise (31. Juli 2019)

Ist schon wieder ne Weile her aber ich meine mich zu erinnern daß man vom Gasthaus an der Bergstation von Morgins per wiesentrail zu nem Lift runter fahren kann der einem etwas seitlich oberhalb crosset wieder rauslässt und dann knappe 10 Minuten einen Hang entlang fahren kann um dann runter zum Bikepark crosset führt .....finde wenn man mehr als 5 Tage vor Ort ist dann sollte man schon m dem Trubel entfliehen und einen richtig gechillten Bikepark genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (31. Juli 2019)

Am einfachsten ist noch die Variante mit Auto, besonders hilfreich wenn mal nen Defekt oder Verletzung auftritt - so kann man wenigstens die tollen Strecken in Morgins genießen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (31. Juli 2019)

Auto ist wahrscheinlich keine Option  
Das macht es ja gerade aus wenn man alles mit dem Bike erkunden kann ohne das Auto nutzen zu messen. Aber mal schauen...


----------



## psychorad!cal (1. August 2019)

Es gibt einen Verbindungsweg richtung Champery auf die grosse Gondel.Oder den Bus nehmen,aber keine Garantie auf diese Option.


----------



## Sub-Zero (1. August 2019)

Alles klar, Danke!


----------



## anna1208 (26. August 2019)

Hi Leute, 

wir planen unseren nächsten Bikeurlaub und wollen eventuell nach Portes du Soleil fahren. 
Jetzt konnte ich der Homepage entnehmen, dass es dort vor allem nur Bikeparks gibt. Stimmt dies? Wir fahren nämlich lieber naturbelassene Trails like Nauders oder Paganella. 
Finden wir in Portes du Soleil auch solche Trails oder nur geshapte?

Über eine kurze Info würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2019)

Gibt mehr als genug davon. Manche sind leicht zu finden, andere etwas versteckter. PDS ist sehr weitläufig. Da passen Nauders und Paganella 3x rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (26. August 2019)

Gibt nur Murmelbahnen und sowas hier:


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. August 2019)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Jetzt konnte ich der Homepage entnehmen, dass es dort vor allem nur Bikeparks gibt. Stimmt dies? Wir fahren nämlich lieber naturbelassene Trails like Nauders oder Paganella.



Kommt drauf an. Die offenen Lifte, welche auf Bikes eingestellt sind, fahren geshapte Strecken an, mit wenigen Ausnahmen.
Zum selber hochtrampeln gibt´s hingegen natuerlich genug natur, ist schliesslich mitten in den Alpen.

Meine 2cnt: Nach PdS fahre ich wegen des einmaligen Bikeparks samt Liftunterstuetzung. Fuer Natur und schoene Ausblicke gibt´s wesentlich besseres.


----------



## SpeedyGo (29. November 2019)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wir planen unseren nächsten Bikeurlaub und wollen eventuell nach Portes du Soleil fahren.
> Jetzt konnte ich der Homepage entnehmen, dass es dort vor allem nur Bikeparks gibt. Stimmt dies? Wir fahren nämlich lieber naturbelassene Trails like Nauders oder Paganella.
> ...



Hallo,

sofern sich das bei euch konkretisiert, würde ich mich da gerne über PN austauschen. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall v. 11.-18. Juli.

Auch eher non-Bikepark Truppe.

VG
SpeedyGo


----------



## Lukas_P (5. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand einen günstigen Campingplatz in PDS empfehlen? Am besten in Morzine. Alternativ auch ne Stelle wo man gut im Auto pennen kann.
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. August 2020)

Ich kenne nur Camping le Pré in Montriond vom vorbeiradeln, teuer schaut's jedenfalls nicht aus.
Oder im Auto pennen auf dem Parkplatz direkt am Zorelift. Das bist früh der erste auf den Tracks.


----------



## SuperSKD (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Wir fahren auch nächsten Monat nach PdS (sofern die Coronalage es zulässt, aber sieht ja aktuell nicht so schlecht aus). Wir fahren vorletztes Jahr da und es hat uns sehr gut gefallen. Wie beim letzten Mal sind wir in Morzine. Wollte jetzt aber auch mal fragen, ob jemand hier vielleicht ein paar konkrete Tipps für Naturtrails hat? Aber bitte nicht so superschwer (sind 1 blutiger Anfänger und mehrere auf mittlerem Niveau). Was mir in der Richtung gut gefallen hatte letztes Mal waren die Trails von Avoriaz runter nach Les Linderets. Ansonsten waren wir letztes Mal vorallem auf geshapten Pisten unterwegs im Bereich Morzines, Les Gets, Avoriaz, Les Linderets und wenn ich das auf der Karte richtig nachvollziehe waren wir von dort auch über den Berg runter bis nach Pré la Joux.
Würde mich über Tipps freuen, ansonsten werden wir aber sicher auch so unseren Spaß haben


----------



## beutelfuchs (9. Juni 2021)

http://www.vtopo.fr/vtt-haute-savoie-tome-2.html

Aber mit Anfaengern unter Schwierigkeit v3 bleiben. Die Franzosen machen da keine Gefangenen.


----------



## TehNooby (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Ende August für 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal nach PdS fahren. Kann evtl jemand eine Unterkunft empfehlen? Würde gerne zentral bleiben.


----------



## imfluss (12. Juni 2021)

In avoriaz waren wir Mal in einem 5* Resort, das im Sommer ziemlich günstig war. Je mehr Leute man in der Gruppe hat, umso cheaper wird's. Mit schöner badelandschaft/Sauna. Und man kommt relativ gut überall hin. Darfst halt nachmittags nicht den letzten Lift hoch verpassen 😅


----------



## mlb (12. Juni 2021)

TehNooby schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte Ende August für 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal nach PdS fahren. Kann evtl jemand eine Unterkunft empfehlen? Würde gerne zentral bleiben.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wann genau, aber im September ist die Saison da schon wieder rum. Wenn Du 2 Wochen ab Ende August fahren willst, würde ich das nochmal checken.
Kann das hier wmpfehlen: 





						Auberge de jeunesse Châtel | 1861 Châtel Hostel
					

L'auberge de jeunesse à la montagne ou comment passer un super séjour ski à Châtel dans les Portes du Soleil




					www.1861chatelhostel.com
				



Günstig und es gibt gutes Bier an der Bar 😉

Gibt zwar viele die meinen Morzine liegt zentraler, wir hatten aber in den letzten 13 Jahren noch nie Probleme von Chatel aus in die anderen Parks hin und auch wieder zurück zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TehNooby (12. Juni 2021)

Ich wollte vom 23.08 bis zum 05.09 hin. Es machen 5 Lifte um den 29.08 zu.


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Juni 2021)

Avoriaz ist ein Ski-Retorten-Ort derschlimmsten Sorte, noch 3 Stufen unter Les Gets.
Morzine hat etwas Charme und ein Minimum an natuerlichen Lebensformen.
Falls du eh auch mal in die umliegenden Parks (Les Houches, La Tour, Les Saisies, La Clusaz,...) willst, wuerde ich in Chamonix bleiben, dort kann man´s aushalten.


----------



## SuperSKD (13. Juni 2021)

Morzine fand ich vollkommen okay, das ist ggü. beispielsweise Sölden ein ganz anderes Niveau und da hat man auch mal lust abends eine Runde rauszugehen. Nach Avoriaz würde ich auch nicht wollen...


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. Juni 2021)

TehNooby schrieb:


> Ich wollte vom 23.08 bis zum 05.09 hin. Es machen 5 Lifte um den 29.08 zu.


Ich würde vor allem schauen welche Lifte am 29.08 zu machen. So weit ich weiß, die Verbindungslifte zwischen den einzelnen Parks. Je nach Standort hast du dann ein recht eingeschränktes Angebot (z.B. wenn du in Chatel bist). Am besten wird da dann Morzine sein.


----------



## mlb (14. Juni 2021)

Sub-Zero schrieb:


> Ich würde vor allem schauen welche Lifte am 29.08 zu machen. So weit ich weiß, die Verbindungslifte zwischen den einzelnen Parks. Je nach Standort hast du dann ein recht eingeschränktes Angebot (z.B. wenn du in Chatel bist). Am besten wird da dann Morzine sein.


so schauts aus!


			https://www.portesdusoleil.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Ouvertures_remonte__es_me__ca_ete_2021.pdf?_ga=2.141778930.1153561590.1623661780-1357175550.1623661780


----------



## bender83 (21. Juli 2021)

Hallo! Auch wir wollen in der letzten August Woche für 5-7 tage nach PdS. Waren auch noch nie da. Als Schweizer überlegen wir uns auf der Schweizer Seite zu nächtigen... falls die Coronamassnahmen wieder zunehmen sollten. Nur lohnt sich das? z.B. in Morgins oder Les Crosets. Sind da die Verbindungen zu den Parks in Chatel, Let Gets und Morzine evtl. schon wieder zu weit? Ich möchte eigentlich nicht jeden Tag ins Auto sitzen, wenn möglich. Wie sind die Verbindungen allgemein mit einem Downhiller zu bewältigen? Dazu kommt, dass unsere Bikes nur Singlespeed haben. 
Wenn ich jedoch die Preise in Frankreich für Suiten in Hotels checke, ist die Verlockung auch wieder gross... und zudem fast alles bis wenige Tage vorher stornierbar, sollten die Grenzen doch wieder geschlossen werden (was wir nicht hoffen).


----------



## hppytrlfrnds (21. Juli 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> In avoriaz waren wir Mal in einem 5* Resort, das im Sommer ziemlich günstig war. Je mehr Leute man in der Gruppe hat, umso cheaper wird's. Mit schöner badelandschaft/Sauna. Und man kommt relativ gut überall hin. Darfst halt nachmittags nicht den letzten Lift hoch verpassen 😅


Hast du davon noch die Adresse? Ich fand die Retorte beim letzten Durchfahren auch nicht dolle, aber ein 5* Resort. Hat auch etwas...🤪


----------



## hppytrlfrnds (21. Juli 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> In avoriaz waren wir Mal in einem 5* Resort, das im Sommer ziemlich günstig war. Je mehr Leute man in der Gruppe hat, umso cheaper wird's. Mit schöner badelandschaft/Sauna. Und man kommt relativ gut überall hin. Darfst halt nachmittags nicht den letzten Lift hoch verpassen 😅


----------



## SuperSKD (21. Juli 2021)

Hi,

Also ich war vor 2 Wochen dort, allerdings in Morzine. Wir waren auch nur auf der franz. Seite, da das schweizer Gebiet zum einen nicht so viele Trails hatte und die eher verteilt waren und auch, weil der LIft von Les Linderets in die Schweiz zu war (warum keine Ahnung). 
Von der französischen Seite kann ich aber sagen, dass die Verbindungswege in der offiziellen Trailmap eigtl alle so angelegt waren, dass man hier nur bergab konnte. Also zwischen Morzine, Les Gets, Avoriaz, Les Linderets und Châtel Bike Park muss man nirgends bergauf radeln und man ist sehr schnell unterwegs. Ein Auto braucht man hier wirklich nur für An- und Abreise, schneller bist du mit dem Auto auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender83 (21. Juli 2021)

Sollte der Lift offen sein (was ja normal der Fall sein sollte)... würde es sich überhaupt lohnen? Oder ist man dann alleine schon mit traversieren z.B. nach Morzine lange beschäftigt? Und am Abend müssen wir auch wieder zurück...
Gibt es allgemeine Adressen (Hotel, Appartements oder Wohnungen) die sehr zu empfehlen sind, bzw. gut liegen?


----------



## SuperSKD (21. Juli 2021)

Also von Les Gets nach Châtel Bike Park ist man recht schnell. Ich finde auch, dass die Transferwege in der Regel auch nicht ganz langweilig sind. Also ich hatte kein Problem damit, mal tagsüber hin und her zu fahren. Auf der Karte sah es für mich so aus, als ob alles in der Schweiz etwas abgelegener wäre. Morzine ist auch denke ich der größte Ort in der Ecke und da fühlt sich abends nicht alles komplett tot an, wie das sonst mancherorts in den Alpen im Sommer ist. Deswegen wäre meine Empfehlung Morzine. Konkrete Tipps wegen Unterkunft hab ich nicht. War bisher in zwei unterschiedlichen, beide waren okay, aber das sind vermutlich auch die meisten anderen da.


----------



## imfluss (21. Juli 2021)

Résidence Pierre & Vacances Premium L'Amara
+33 4 50 74 35 35








						Résidence premium L'Amara Pierre & Vacances · Quartier L'Amara Avoriaz, 1800, 74110 Essert-Romand, Frankreich
					

★★★★☆ · Hotel




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2021)

imfluss schrieb:


> Résidence Pierre & Vacances Premium L'Amara
> +33 4 50 74 35 35
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ist auch relativ günstig. Wäre also durchaus interessant. Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Fragen beantworten:

Ist die Unterkunft zu empfehlen? Also sind die Unterkünfte in einem guten Zustand?
Sind Trails und Lifte ziemlich nahe am Hotel (Leider sind auf Google Maps auf der französischen Seite fast keine Bergbahnen eingezeichnet.), ohne das man noch lange fahren oder schieben muss? Auto möchten wir eigentlich nicht nutzen.
Die Homepage spuckt nicht viele Details aus oder ich habe sie auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Wo wird dort geparkt. Sieht mir nach einem grossen Resort aus.  In einer Bewertung habe ich etwas von Parkhaus gelesen. Ich habe ein etwas grösseres Fahrzeug, was meist nicht so einfach zu manövrieren ist (2.00 x 2.10 x 5.80 m). Kann man auch draussen parken.
Gibt es in Avoriaz nur Hotels oder auch sonst Restaurants oder Bars? Gibt es evtl. auch Buse die auch am Abend zwischen den Orten fahren?

Kurz noch zwei allgemeine Fragen:

Zum besseren Verständnis der Distanzen: Ich bin im Bikepark Chatel (z.B. Plaine Dranse, Mittelstation). Wie lange benötigt man dann bis Avoriaz? Also Lift nach ganz oben, Abfahrt nach Les Lindarets und dann mit dem Lift nach Avoriaz?
Sind im Sommer die meisten Restaurants offen? Im Park habe ich keine Lust auf Rucksack mit Selbstverpflegung. Also zurück ins Hotel oder im Restaurant vor Ort essen.

Ein bisschen viel.... 🙈


----------



## mlb (22. Juli 2021)

bender83 schrieb:


> Sind Trails und Lifte ziemlich nahe am Hotel (Leider sind auf Google Maps auf der französischen Seite fast keine Bergbahnen eingezeichnet.), ohne das man noch lange fahren oder schieben muss? Auto möchten wir eigentlich nicht nutzen.


Avoriaz ist ganz oben, wenn Du Richtung Morzine startest gehts nach 200-300m links von der Straße auf einen Schotterweg und nach kurzer Zeit kommen die ersten Trails. Richtung Châtel musst entweder ein paar Meter zur Bergstation hoch, oder auch ein Stuck die Straße runter, dann aber rechts nach Les Lindarets.
Von Morzine zurück, musst die Straße halt wieder hoch, oder erst nach Lindarets runter und mit dem Lift wieder hoch


bender83 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Avoriaz nur Hotels oder auch sonst Restaurants oder Bars? Gibt es evtl. auch Buse die auch am Abend zwischen den Orten fahren?


Avoriaz sieht eigentlich ziemlich tot aus im Sommer und dort ist auch weit und breit nichts anderes. Es gibt die Straße nach Morzine, einen Bus habe ich dort noch nie fahren sehen. 


bender83 schrieb:


> Zum besseren Verständnis der Distanzen: Ich bin im Bikepark Chatel (z.B. Plaine Dranse, Mittelstation). Wie lange benötigt man dann bis Avoriaz? Also Lift nach ganz oben, Abfahrt nach Les Lindarets und dann mit dem Lift nach Avoriaz?


Châtel Bikepark mittelstation bis Avoriaz: 25 min (sagt mein Garmin)


bender83 schrieb:


> Sind im Sommer die meisten Restaurants offen? Im Park habe ich keine Lust auf Rucksack mit Selbstverpflegung. Also zurück ins Hotel oder im Restaurant vor Ort essen.


Ja, egal wo, Morzine, Super Morzine, Les Lindarets, etc. gibt überall mehr als ein Restaurant zur Auswahl

ich fahre echt schon viele Jahre nach PdS, aber nach Avoriaz würde ich nicht gehen.
Und Ende August musst halt schon drauf achten, welcher Lift noch im Betrieb ist.
Ich würde da eher in Morzine bleiben. Da brauchst auch kein Auto


----------



## imfluss (22. Juli 2021)

@mlb stimmt schon. Die Vorteile von Avoriaz waren für uns : 

zentrale Lage, sprich man kommt einigermaßen gut in jede Richtung von PDS. 

Günstiges, dennoch hochwertiges Resort mit Wellnesslandschaft inklu.

Ruhige Lage, nette Aussicht.


Nachteile: man ist auf den letzten Lift von Lindarets hoch angewiesen, wenn man keinen uphill machen möchte. Ort ist hässlich, gibt wenig Gastro Auswahl im Sommer. 

Wenn ihr mehr Bock auf Party, viele Leute und so habt dann besser nach Morzine gehen. Oder wenn ihr überwiegend einen Teil von PDS befahren wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. Juli 2021)

Ende August ist es dort wahrscheinlich noch ausgestorbener. Dann lieber in Morzine mehr zahlen, aber auch ein wenig Leben haben. 

Der Weg von Morzine nach Chatel ist unwesentlich weiter. Nach Morgins würde ich eh nur noch mit dem Auto fahren.

Col de la Joux Verte








						Col de la Joux Verte · 10786 Rte d'Avoriaz, 74110 Morzine, Frankreich
					

★★★★☆ · Restaurant




					maps.app.goo.gl
				



Unterwegs kann man da gut essen.

Abends hier:
Le Clin d'Oeil








						Le Clin d'Oeil · 63 Rte du Plan, 74110 Morzine, Frankreich
					

★★★★★ · Französisches Restaurant




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2021)

Danke euch.

Party brauche ich nicht und wer weiss was und wie überhaupt möglich ist dank Corona. Da reicht eine Bar um den Abend bei einem Bier gemütlich ausklingen zu lassen. Oder einen Balkon und Bier wird selber mitgebracht. Von dem her ist das kein Problem wenn in Avoriaz nicht viel los ist. Das genannte 5* Resort hat grosse Zimmer und sogar Küche, so kann man am Abend auch selbst etwas kochen. Ist nur die Frage... wenn der Ort tot ist, gibt es dann trotzdem Einkaufmöglichkeiten oder muss man dann wieder das Auto nehmen? Ich nehme mal an die vielen Hotels dort haben alternativ auch Restaurants die geöffnet haben.
Ende August ist ja noch nicht spät.  Gemäss der Liste weiter vorne in diesem Thread sollten alle Bahnen noch mind. bis am 29.08.2021 geöffnet haben. Das ist genau die Woche in der wir dort sind. Und wenn es Ende August weniger Leute hat, auch gut. 
Auf den Lift ist man in der Regel ja immer irgendwo angewiesen. Les Gets dürfte aber von Avoriaz doch ein längeres Stück sein. Aber solange ich nicht noch 30 min das MTB schieben muss...


----------



## mlb (22. Juli 2021)

bender83 schrieb:


> Party brauche ich nicht und wer weiss was und wie überhaupt möglich ist dank Corona.


Die Franzosen sind da ziemlich relaxed, die Bars hatten vor 2 Wochen noch alle offen...



bender83 schrieb:


> Auf den Lift ist man in der Regel ja immer irgendwo angewiesen. Les Gets dürfte aber von Avoriaz doch ein längeres Stück sein. Aber solange ich nicht noch 30 min das MTB schieben muss...


Von Avoriaz nach Les Gets und wieder zurück ist auch keine Weltreise. Bis Bergstation Super Morzine und ab Pleney sind die Trails auch recht spassig. Nur ab Super Morzine runter in den Ort ist dröge, da nehmen auch einige die Gondel runter.
Solange man Nachmittags nicht irgendwo zu spät dran ist, muss man im ganzen Gebiet nirgends schieben....


----------



## imfluss (22. Juli 2021)

Supermorzine fährt man die steilen secret Lines runter, dann ist das auch nicht dröge😅


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Juli 2021)

mlb schrieb:


> Nur ab Super Morzine runter in den Ort ist dröge, da nehmen auch einige die Gondel runter.


Geht ja auch durch per Forstweg durch den Wald:
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/back-to-morzine/

Oder wer sich traut nimmt die alte black line:
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/chiglio/

Wenn man Zeit hat und was sehen will und nichts gegen etwas pedalieren hat, faehrt eher nach Lindarets, von dort kurz die Strasse runter und dann Trail Richtung See. Dort bei Bedarf reinspringen und dann weiter am kuehlen Fluss lang nach Morzine.
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/route-frestiere-du-lac/
Strecke muss man sich auf OSM anschauen, ist aber mit Abstand die schoenste Variante und man mach mal was anderes als DH.

Nur wenn mans eilig hat, weil man drueben wieder rauf nach Les Gets muss, sollte man auf jeden Fall die Gondel runter nehmen.


----------



## mlb (22. Juli 2021)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Oder wer sich traut nimmt die alte black line:


Klar, die ist nicht langweilig und es gibt sie auch immer noch. An den dort aufgestellten Kartentafeln ist die Strecke als gesperrt markiert.
Meine Meinung dazu: Die Franzosen sind ja in Sachen MTB echt entspannt unterwegs, gerade auch in PdS, aber wenn dann mal was ausdrücklich gesperrt ist, kann man sich auch mal dran halten.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Juli 2021)

Viele werde die eh nicht nehmen. Und die allerwenigsten von denen dann ein zweites Mal, vor allem wenn es feucht ist.


----------



## bender83 (22. Juli 2021)

Danke euch. Klingt alles super.
Hab leider gerade die Corona-Massnahmen gecheckt. Ab August braucht es für jedes Restaurant ein Covid-Zertifikat, was maximal 48 Stunden alt ist. Für mich ist das kein Problem, da ich geimpft bin. Mein Bruder ist jedoch nicht geimpft, da er vom Arzt her (noch) nicht darf/kann. Er müsste also alle zwei Tage einen Test machen... Weiss wer wie die das dort so handhaben. Habe gelesen das z.B. in Italien viele Hotels den Test gleich in den eigenen 4 Wänden durchführen. Ansonsten müsste man komplett selbst verpflegen, auch am MIttag.

Die Enduro Bikes sind auch dabei. Nachher soll es weiter nach Zermatt gehen... und noch weiter. Habe nur schon öfters gehört und gelesen, dass ein Endurobike in PdS nicht zwingend notwendig ist.


----------



## wesso1983 (10. Februar 2022)

Ab wann hat man denn in PDS vernünftiges und konstantes Wetter und wann machen die Bikeparks überhaupt auf?


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. Februar 2022)

Fuer 2022 gibt's wohl noch keine Info. Fuer letztes Jahr verraet die offizielle Webseite:


> Die MTBsaison in den Portes du Soleil beginnt am 19. Juni und endet am 05. September 2021. Die Lifte sind vom 25. Juni bis 29. August ununterbrochen geöffnet.


Gibt allerdings leichte Unterschiede je nach Lift.

In der Periode habe ich schon alles erlebt, von durchgehend 30 Grad bis zu 4 Wochen am Regen am Stueck. Letzes Jahr war der Alpensommer eher durchwachsen.
Wer Schoenwettergarantie will bucht lieber in Italien oder gleich Spanien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (11. Februar 2022)

wesso1983 schrieb:


> Ab wann hat man denn in PDS vernünftiges und konstantes Wetter und wann machen die Bikeparks überhaupt auf?


Wir fahren seit 14 Jahren immer im Juli und hatten nur 2 mal richtig Pech mit dem Wetter. Da war jeweils eine Woche Dauerregen. 
Ansonsten eigentlich immer sommerlich, mit Gewitter hier und da.


----------



## mlb (24. Februar 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Fuer 2022 gibt's wohl noch keine Info. Fuer letztes Jahr verraet die offizielle Webseite:


2022:





						Morzine Summer lift opening dates
					

Find the summer Morzine lift opening dates and times here for the full Portes du Soleil lift opening dates for 2022.




					www.bikemorzine.com


----------



## Thebike69 (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich starte am 19.08. Richtung Portes du Solei für 4/6 Tage. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für Stellplatz/Campingplatz (FahreeinenMiniCamperohneDusche) mit Dusch Möglichkeit oder sonst eine nette Unterkunft? Bevorzug Morzine da ich dort vor 6 Jahren schon einmal war und ich den Ort nicht schlecht fand.
Wollte danach noch weiter ins Aosta-Tal (warichbishernochnicht), oder hat jemand noch einem Guten Insider-Tipp was ich noch anfahren sollte/könnte🤔?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## SuperSKD (20. Juli 2022)

Vorn paar Jahren waren wir in einer Unterkunft ggü. von diesem Parkplatz:








						Parking · Rte du Vieux Moulin, 74110 Morzine, Frankreich
					

★★★★☆ · Kostenloser Parkplatz




					goo.gl
				




Ich finde jetzt spontan nicht wirklich Infos. Jedenfalls waren da einige Camper am stehen und ich meine da gabs sanitäre Anlagen. Es war noch recht zentral und an dem Bach konnte man sich schön mal abkühlen.


----------



## RudiGonzales (20. Juli 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich starte am 19.08. Richtung Portes du Solei für 4/6 Tage. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für Stellplatz/Campingplatz (FahreeinenMiniCamperohneDusche) mit Dusch Möglichkeit oder sonst eine nette Unterkunft? Bevorzug Morzine da ich dort vor 6 Jahren schon einmal war und ich den Ort nicht schlecht fand.
> Wollte danach noch weiter ins Aosta-Tal (warichbishernochnicht), oder hat jemand noch einem Guten Insider-Tipp was ich noch anfahren sollte/könnte🤔?
> 
> Gruß
> Mike


Hallo Mike,

denke bitte dran, dass ab dem 24.8. die Läufe für UCI DH und CC in Les Gets stattfinden. Da könnte es insgesamt etwas voller werden. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## JDEM (20. Juli 2022)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich starte am 19.08. Richtung Portes du Solei für 4/6 Tage. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp für Stellplatz/Campingplatz (FahreeinenMiniCamperohneDusche) mit Dusch Möglichkeit oder sonst eine nette Unterkunft? Bevorzug Morzine da ich dort vor 6 Jahren schon einmal war und ich den Ort nicht schlecht fand.
> Wollte danach noch weiter ins Aosta-Tal (warichbishernochnicht), oder hat jemand noch einem Guten Insider-Tipp was ich noch anfahren sollte/könnte🤔?
> 
> Gruß
> Mike



Aosta Tal ist super, besonders fürs Auge!

Les Arcs kann man auf dem Weg auch mitnehmen


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Juli 2022)

RudiGonzales schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> denke bitte dran, dass ab dem 24.8. die Läufe für UCI DH und CC in Les Gets stattfinden. Da könnte es insgesamt etwas voller werden.
> 
> Viel Spaß


Zu dem Zeitpunkt wird es definitiv sehr voll sein
Dieses Jahr ist Morzine eh so voll wie noch nie. Auf den Strecken geht es, besonders wenn man sich Richtung Les Crosets bewegt und die Abfahrt nach WC-Abfahrt nach Champery ist auch wieder in Schuss gebracht worden.
In Montriond hast du den kleinen Campingplatz direkt am Bachtal, von dem du auch gut zu den Liften kommst. Der hat defintiv eine Waschmöglichkeit. Oder du stelltst dich oben in Super Morzine oben auf dem Parkplatz. Da campen immer einige und das wird definitiv geduldet.


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2022)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist Morzine eh so voll wie noch nie



findest du? war vor zwei Wochen, gerade so noch vor der Tour de France wieder heimgefahren und da war's eher leer, nur beim Spartan-Race Wochenende wars halt voll.


----------



## mlb (21. Juli 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> findest du? war vor zwei Wochen, gerade so noch vor der Tour de France wieder heimgefahren und da war's eher leer, nur beim Spartan-Race Wochenende wars halt voll.


 War genau in der Tour Woche dort. 
Tour der France, Harelytreffen und Nationalfeiertag, es war sehr voll in Morzine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2022)

mlb schrieb:


> War genau in der Tour Woche dort.
> Tour der France, Harelytreffen und Nationalfeiertag, es war sehr voll in Morzine



Harley-Treffen hatte ich 2019 zum Worldcup mitgenommen und mich deshalb bewusst entschieden, nicht an diesem Wochenende dieses Jahr, das war damals schon der Tod, zu viele Menschen und Motorräder...


----------



## mlb (21. Juli 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Harley-Treffen hatte ich 2019 zum Worldcup mitgenommen und mich deshalb bewusst entschieden, nicht an diesem Wochenende dieses Jahr, das war damals schon der Tod, zu viele Menschen und Motorräder...


Hätten wir vorher mal nachgeschaut was in der Woche so los ist, wären wir wohl auch in einer anderen gefahren 😂


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juli 2022)

Leer war es früher mal 
Die letzten beiden Jahre durften die Engländer nicht kommen und dieses Jahr sind sie mit aller Macht zurück und ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals am Super Morzine Lift bis zum Spar-Supermarkt in der Schlange gestanden zu haben. Aber ist auch vollkommen ok und auf die Harley-Days hätte ich auch verzichten können, war aber leider urlaubstechnisch nicht anders möglich. Haben trotzdem wieder geniale Tage dort verbracht


----------



## spunkt (21. Juli 2022)

Bis zum Spar?? 😳


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2022)

Dann direkt weiter nach Les Arcs oder anderen Gebieten fahren...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Juli 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Bis zum Spar?? 😳



ja, an dem Passportel du Soleil Festival Wochenende auf alle Fälle, da hatten ein paar Leute Insta Stories gepostet wo sie die Straße vom Kreisverkehr aus rauf radeln, an der Liftschlange entlang... Ging wirklich bis zum Spar +- ein paar Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smuts (21. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Les Arcs kann man auf dem Weg auch mitnehmen


Wo stellt man am besten den Van hin, wenn man nicht in der Hitze im Tal (BSM) stehen möchte? Infrastruktur nicht erforderlich, hauptsache man kann untertags ab und zu beim Van vorbei zum Getränke holen/Essen.


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2022)

Tagsüber würde ich einfach in Les Arcs 1600 parken: Gesetzte Markierung








						45°35'43.9"N 6°47'31.1"E · 73700 Bourg-Saint-Maurice, Frankreich
					

73700 Bourg-Saint-Maurice, Frankreich




					maps.app.goo.gl
				




Da gibt es kostenlose Parkplätze und ne guter Ausgangspunkt zum fahren. Für abends findet sich bestimmt auch irgendwo ein ruhiges Plätzchen. Ist dort wesentlich ruhiger als z.B. in Morzine (für mich auch besser, da mehr natürliche Trails, keine Wartezeiten und gute gebaute Strecken).


----------



## Waynson (21. Juli 2022)

Moin, wollte mit meiner Freundin vom19.07 bis 01.08 mach PDS, nach euren Tipps hab ich nach Campingplätzen Morzine geschaut.
Okay da gibt es 2 aber die sehen auf den Bildern eher so Semi-geil aus, davon abgesehen habe ich Probleme zu reservieren, der eine hat keine und der andere nur ein Link zu einer Buchungsseite (bei der ich der Campingplatz nicht auswählen kann)
Könnt Ihr mir ein Tipp geben wie ich am Besten ein Campingplatz reserviere?


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Juli 2022)

FR ist nicht so die Campernation 
Hast du einfach mal angerufen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2022)

kannst auch auf den in Morgins direkt an der Grenze dann ist's Schweiz


----------



## smuts (22. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Tagsüber würde ich einfach in Les Arcs 1600 parken: Gesetzte Markierung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke. War ein guter Tipp


----------



## goldencore (26. Juli 2022)

Bin diese Woche in Chatel und ich muss sagen, so beeindruckend groß das alles ist, dass die Bremswellen mir ziemlich den Spaß nehmen.
Gibt es eigentlich von Chatel nach Lindarets eine Alternative zu der ewigen Schotterabfahrt nach dem oberen blauen Trail?


----------



## mlb (26. Juli 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Bin diese Woche in Chatel und ich muss sagen, so beeindruckend groß das alles ist, dass die Bremswellen mir ziemlich den Spaß nehmen.
> Gibt es eigentlich von Chatel nach Lindarets eine Alternative zu der ewigen Schotterabfahrt nach dem oberen blauen Trail?


Gab mal einen Trail, der ist aber seit Jahren schon wieder zu.
Die Schotterabfahrt ist ja nur geradeaus, Bremse auf und laufen lassen. Das geht am schnellsten und ist entspannter als dauerhaft zu bremsen.


----------



## Sascha_89 (26. Juli 2022)

Wir überlegen dieses Jahr auch nach PdS zu gehen.
Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem schönen Zeltplatz für einen VW-Bus. Leider scheint die Auswahl hier nicht allzu groß zu sein.
Wie gut ist denn Champery als Ausgangspunkt? Sind die Transfers nach Morzine sehr lange oder geht das doch relativ gut?


----------



## JDEM (26. Juli 2022)

Transfer ist ewig und langweilig! 

Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn gerne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha_89 (26. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Transfer ist ewig und langweilig!
> 
> Was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn gerne?


Okay, dann fällt das schonmal raus.
Wir fahren gerne alles, aber lieber "natürlichere" Trails als Bikepark-Brechsand.
Finale, Reschen, La Thuile, Paganella gefallen uns zum Beispiel sehr gut.


----------



## JDEM (26. Juli 2022)

PdS ist schon sehr viel Bikepark oder halt sehr steile Secret Trails. Les Arcs hat mir da schon besser gefallen, da man die Möglichkeit hatte zwischen gebauten Strecken oder Naturtrails zu wählen. Ist aber auch nur einer von zahlreichen MTB Gebieten in der Ecke...


----------



## goldencore (26. Juli 2022)

imfluss schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 692139
> hab mal meine paintskills ausgepackt und die route markiert. start oben rechts an der bergstation des lindarets/avoriaz liftes. dann rollt man etwas durch den skiort runter, muss von ca. 1600 auf 1800 hochtreten (gelb-rot, die 20 min) und dann gehts über flowige trails wieder retour (grün/rot markiert) zur talstation vom supermorzinelift.


Also Danke für die Info, aber dein eingezeichneter Trail scheint nicht zu deiner Info zu passen. Ich bin das eben gefahren und bin mir ziemlich sicher deinem Track gefolgt zu sein.
Das war 1h elendige Plackerei bergauf. Man muss ja quasi alles schieben/tragen.
Fand es runter schön, aber jetzt auch nicht nur easy Flow. Zwischendurch recht steil.
Aber wie man nur 20 Minuten pedalieren soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## mlb (26. Juli 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Also Danke für die Info, aber dein eingezeichneter Trail scheint nicht zu deiner Info zu passen. Ich bin das eben gefahren und bin mir ziemlich sicher deinem Track gefolgt zu sein.
> Das war 1h elendige Plackerei bergauf. Man muss ja quasi alles schieben/tragen.
> Fand es runter schön, aber jetzt auch nicht nur easy Flow. Zwischendurch recht steil.
> Aber wie man nur 20 Minuten pedalieren soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Du beziehst Dich hier auf eine Info von 2018!
Von Avoriaz zu Supermorzine und wieder zurück ist mittlerweile perfekt ausgebaut. Da musst nirgends mehr hoch strampeln. War erst letzte Woche dort….
Avoriaz on Trailforks








						Avoriaz, France on Trailforks
					

Avoriaz Mountain Bike, Hike, Trail Running trails. 104 trails with 311 photos




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## goldencore (26. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß, dass der ursprüngliche Beitrag von 2018 ist, aber ich wollte ein Feedback geben für Leute, die sich durch den Thread arbeiten.
Du hast den ursprünglichen Beitrag vielleicht nicht gut gelesen, aber es geht gerade NICHT um die Bikepark Verbindung von Avoriaz nach Supermorzine, sondern um eine alternative Tour, wenn man mal etwas anderes als nur Bikepark fahren will.


----------



## Sub-Zero (26. Juli 2022)

Bin das vor ein paar Jahren gefahre, ja man muss sich da noch etwas abquälen, fand die Abfahrt aber gut. War ein schöner Tagesabschluß nach dem die Lifte zu hatten.


----------



## Sascha_89 (27. Juli 2022)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> PdS ist schon sehr viel Bikepark oder halt sehr steile Secret Trails. Les Arcs hat mir da schon besser gefallen, da man die Möglichkeit hatte zwischen gebauten Strecken oder Naturtrails zu wählen. Ist aber auch nur einer von zahlreichen MTB Gebieten in der Ecke...


Vielen Dank für die Info, dann geht es wohl doch eher nach Les Arcs.
Dort scheint aktuell die Bahn vom Tal aus durch Busse ersetzt zu sein wegen Wartungsarbeiten, weiß jemand ob die Busse auch Räder transportieren?


----------



## JDEM (27. Juli 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, dann geht es wohl doch eher nach Les Arcs.
> Dort scheint aktuell die Bahn vom Tal aus durch Busse ersetzt zu sein wegen Wartungsarbeiten, weiß jemand ob die Busse auch Räder transportieren?



Ja, die nehmen auch Bikes mit. War letztes Jahr auch schon so. Brauch man aber nur ca 1x am Tag, je nachdem was man fährt.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2022)

Ich gebe jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu, denn viele Dinge sind schon echt grob umschrieben, was PDS angeht 
Klar ist PDS stark Bikeparkmäßig, aber du findest so viele Naturtrails, dass keine Wünsche offen bleiben.
Ich habe unseren Jungs dieses Jahr wieder einige Strecken gezeigt, wo sie andauernd unterwegs waren.
Alleine zwischen Morzine & Les Gets gibt es Strecken ohne Ende abseits der Pisten, wobei die Verbindung blaue Family oben Pleney und ab der Mitte in Pleney schwarz meine absolute Lieblingsstrecke bleibt.
Die alte Verbindung nach Lindarets bin ich dieses Jahr nach der Tour de France Ankunft in Chatel runtergelaufen und weiß jetzt, warum sie gesperrt ist. Das schlechte Wetter vom letzten Sommer hat sie komplett ausgewaschen und sie ist definitiv nicht mehr fahrbar. Schade eigentlich, war wirklich ein schöne technische Strecke damals. Dafür kann man aber in der letzten Linkskurve von der Schotterabfahrt in einen Wiesentrail reinfahren, der auch unten im Ziegendorf rauskommt. Macht auch Spaß!
Und durch den neuen Sessellift nach Avoriaz ist jetzt wirklich auch kein Bergauffahren mehr nötig. Man kommt oben in Avoriaz raus und kann sofort über die Abfahrten runter nach Lindarets oder über Pointe de Moisettes nach Les Crosets & Champery. Ist wirklich eine gute Zeitersparniss und so macht der Transfer in die Schweiz von Morzine auch gegen eine spätere Uhrzeit noch Sinn.
Wir sind dieses Jahr nachdem die Tour durch Morzine gefahren ist noch um 14.00Uhr nach Les Crosets gefahren und hätten auch um 17.10 noch problemlos den Lift nach Avoriaz bekommen, sind aber dann einfach mal in Ruhe die alte Portes du Soleil Runde über den Lac de Montriond gefahren, was auch immer wieder beeindruckend ist.
Da wir jetzt schon seit über 20 Jahren nach Morzine fahren, kenne ich eigentlich schon vieles und werde trotzdem immer wieder neu überrascht, was da alles entsteht und meine Familie ist auch sehr zufrieden gewesen, was den Sommerurlaub in den letzten 3 Jahren betroffen hat🙌
Ich fahre definitiv immer gerne nach Morzine und mag einfach die unendlichen Möglichkeiten und Langeweile ist noch nie aufgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (27. Juli 2022)

Top, dann weiß ich jetzt wen ich beim nachsten PDS Besuch direkt wegen Tipps anschreibe.


----------



## smuts (27. Juli 2022)

Sascha_89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, dann geht es wohl doch eher nach Les Arcs.
> Dort scheint aktuell die Bahn vom Tal aus durch Busse ersetzt zu sein wegen Wartungsarbeiten, weiß jemand ob die Busse auch Räder transportieren?


Ja,  Fahrräder werden auf einem Hänger mit Platz für 20-30 Räder transportiert und ist im Ticket inbegriffen. Gibt mehrer nette Abfahrten ins Tal. Hier der Fahrplan: 




Viel Spass!


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. Juli 2022)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Und durch den neuen Sessellift nach Avoriaz ist jetzt wirklich auch kein Bergauffahren mehr nötig.


Cool, den hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen.
Man konnte allerdings auch vorher schon ueber den Goat trail nach Lindarets runter, ohne sich erst in Montur hoch nach Avoriaz quaelen zu muessen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2022)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Cool, den hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen.
> Man konnte allerdings auch vorher schon ueber den Goat trail nach Lindarets runter, ohne sich erst in Montur hoch nach Avoriaz quaelen zu muessen.


Das stimmt, aber die Möglichkeiten über Avoriaz über die 3 Abfahrtsvarianten machen es noch genialer 🙌
Du kannst einfach direkt in die Abfahrten einsteigen und schnell zum Lift  hoch zum Pointe de Moisettes einsteigen und früher war das schon ein großes Problem  
Der Weg nach Lindarets in rot ist ok aber die neuen Möglichkeiten sind besser
Gerade für Personen, wie meine Frau, die gerne einfach nur radfahren möchten und eine einfache Variante suchen
Und wir haben immer eine gute Abfahrt gefunden😍


----------



## beutelfuchs (28. Juli 2022)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach direkt in die Abfahrten einsteigen und schnell zum Lift hoch zum Pointe de Moisettes einsteigen und früher war das schon ein großes Problem


Das werde ich naechstes Mal dann probieren. In den letzten Jahren war ich mit Transfers in die Schweiz irgendwie vorsichtig geworden, nachdem ich einmal knapp den Lift zurueck verpasst hatte und dann mit leerem Handy in einer Jugendherberge in Bikeklamotten Notuebernachten musste


----------



## goldencore (29. Juli 2022)

Mein Fazit nach 6 Tagen:
Die Größe ist beeindruckend und auch landschaftlich gibt es schöne Ecken. Trailauswahl natürlich sehr groß und insgesamt ist das Gebiet eher auf der anspruchsvollen Seite. Die Sprünge finde ich eigentlich alle gut gebaut, wobei ich da eher ein Anfänger bin.
Dass aber wirklich das ganze Gebiet komplett mit Bremswellen überzogen ist und eigentlich alle Anlieger zerbombt sind, ist mir so auf Hände und Nerven gegangen, dass das für mich ein Grund ist, hier nicht nochmal hinzufahren. Keine Ahnung, ob sich das durch bessere Pflege verhindern ließe oder ob das halt der Lauf der Dinge ist, aber für mich ist das nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pres_Skroob (29. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube in die Region muss man tatsächlich mehrmals. Die Perlen liegen ja scheinbar abseits
der Bikeparkstrecken. Gibt‘s eigentlich nen humanen Trail von der Super Morzine Station wieder ins Tal?


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2022)

Pres_Skroob schrieb:


> Gibt‘s eigentlich nen humanen Trail von der Super Morzine Station wieder ins Tal?



die Straße  ne, gibt sonst nix, der "alte" offizielle ist ja zu und auch endgültig ausgewaschen...



goldencore schrieb:


> Dass aber wirklich das ganze Gebiet komplett mit Bremswellen überzogen ist und eigentlich alle Anlieger zerbombt sind, ist mir so auf Hände und Nerven gegangen, dass das für mich ein Grund ist, hier nicht nochmal hinzufahren.



depends  Morgins ist rough aber relativ wenig Bremswellen, ein paar Ecken oben in Les Gets/Ranfoilly gehen, Super Morzine ist aktuelle eigentlich ok, die shapen jeden Tag etliche Ecken neu. Chatel ist halt relativ tot im Moment, People oder die blaue Vink-Line ist so gar nix... 

Ich muss die Tage noch Bernex antesten, nach dem Pinkbike Artikel klingts interessant


----------



## mlb (29. Juli 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die Straße  ne, gibt sonst nix, der "alte" offizielle ist ja zu und auch endgültig ausgewaschen...


Doch, da gibt es noch einen Transfer nach Morzine. Wirklich Spaß macht der aber nicht.
Außer man hält die Augen auf und nimmt die ein oder andere nicht offizielle Abzweigung😉


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Juli 2022)

mlb schrieb:


> Außer man hält die Augen auf und nimmt die ein oder andere nicht offizielle Abzweigung😉



Und dann ist’s aber auch mit dem „human“ schnell vorbei


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juli 2022)

Hat schon seinen Grund, dass die Leute mit dem Lift runterfahren 

Bzgl Bremswellen und zu voll ich kann nur empfehlen, sich auch mal die umliegenden, kleineren Parks anzuschauen, gerade, wenn man vielleicht (noch) nicht so der 10m table whipper ist. 
La Clusaz hat paar schoene und nauerlichere Endurostrecken, Le Carroz und Le Saisies sind (auch) super fuer Anfaenger und in allen gibt's genuegend andere Spass-Aktivitaeten, um die Familie mal fuer 4..6h beschaeftigt zu halten.


----------



## Waynson (30. Juli 2022)

Also wir sind jetzt in PDS, die 2 Campingplätze kann man beide nicht reservieren aber trotz Ferienanfang in FR gibt es hier noch Platz (sind auf dem bei Morzine) die Franzosen stehen einfach auf diversen Parkplätzen frei, wird hier wohl toleriert.
Die Lines sind in Ordnung, klar gibt es Bremswellen ist aber nicht so schlimm.
Wir waren aber bisher nur in Morzine und in les Gets morgen geht es Richtung Avoriaz.

Edit: der Campingplatz ist okay, die Sanitäranlagen sind alt aber sauber, man kann Brot bestellen, die Betreiben sind nett und zum Lift sind es 15 min mit dem Bike.


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. August 2022)

Pres_Skroob schrieb:


> Ich glaube in die Region muss man tatsächlich mehrmals. Die Perlen liegen ja scheinbar abseits
> der Bikeparkstrecken. Gibt‘s eigentlich nen humanen Trail von der Super Morzine Station wieder ins Tal?


Also wie schon geschrieben, ich entdecke nach 20 Jahren immer wieder geniale Sachen und die meisten sind mir heute einfach zu kribbelig  
Da soll sich dann lieber unser Nachwuchs dran austoben. Ich kann auch schön mit meiner Frau zusammen die Zeit am Berg genießen🙌
Die alte Abfahrt von Super Morzine runter kommt halt kurz vor Morzine raus und man muss noch ein wenig bis zur Brücke trampeln, aber auch da kann man einfach schön runterrollen ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen. Die Straße bleibt auch immer eine Alternative und bevor ich in die Gondel einsteige rolle ich doch dann schön dort hinunter und genieße die Blicke ins Tal 
Das Thema Bremswellen hast du heute überall und Pflege wird genug betrieben, aber es sind halt auch viele Menschen die heute vor Ort sind und das bleibt leider nicht aus. Aber fahr doch dann einfach 10cm darüber, dann rüttelt es auch nicht so
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von diesem Sommer


----------



## Pres_Skroob (1. August 2022)

Also doch die Schotterpiste und dann links und rechts schauen und sich überraschen lassen. Zurück ins Dorf  kann man ja teilweise auch am Fluss entlang, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## goldencore (2. August 2022)

Ich wollte da halt in den Bikepark und nicht  in ein "Drumherum". Ja, Bremswellen hat jeder Park, aber was zumindest in Chatel der Zustand war, ist nicht in jedem Park so. Mag ja sein, dass mir das Können und die Schmerzresistenz in den Handgelenken fehlt, um durch die komplett zerbombten Anlieger zu ballern, so dass ich genug Speed für die folgenden Sprünge habe, aber mir hat das so eben gar nichts getaugt und das ist für mich auch durch Panorama nicht zu ersetzen. Man muss das doch nicht schönreden, nur weil man da selber gerne hinfährt.


----------



## sendit89 (2. August 2022)

Hi wir hatten vor vom 14.09. ab nach PDS zu fahren, haben da die Lifte noch offen, ab wann ist das Gebiet für den Sommerbetrieb denn nicht mehr zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pres_Skroob (2. August 2022)

Deren Hompage sagt bis 11.09.
Ich war letztes Jahr gegen Saisonende da,
relativ wenig betrieb, jedoch waren nicht mehr alle Lifte nutzbar.


----------



## mlb (2. August 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi wir hatten vor vom 14.09. ab nach PDS zu fahren, haben da die Lifte noch offen, ab wann ist das Gebiet für den Sommerbetrieb denn nicht mehr zu empfehlen?





mlb schrieb:


> 2022:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sendit89 (2. August 2022)

Hmm okay danke euch, macht dann wohl keinen Sinn ^^


----------



## Waynson (2. August 2022)

sendit89 schrieb:


> Hi wir hatten vor vom 14.09. ab nach PDS zu fahren, haben da die Lifte noch offen, ab wann ist das Gebiet für den Sommerbetrieb denn nicht mehr zu empfehlen?


Ich dachte gelesen zu haben dass es am 2. September schließt, schau also besser Mal auf der HP.
Ansonsten kann ich nach 4 Tagen sagen, 
von Morzine ist es Richtung super Morzine besser aber auch viel voller.
-Die Lifttickets sind günstig.
-Die Hütten teuer. (Vor allem das Bier)
-In Les Gets kann man schön baden.
-Wenn man mit dem Camper kommt sollte man sich auf frei stehen einstellen(was tolleriert wird)
-Die Parks sind super für Anfänger und für Leute die gerne viel Airtime haben und keine Angst vor Gaps 
-Wenn man sicher auf S2 und S3 Trails ist gibt es noch sehr viele Möglichkeiten (leider ist meine Freundin noch nicht so weit)

Aber in der Summe kann ich es empfehlen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. August 2022)

goldencore schrieb:


> Ich wollte da halt in den Bikepark und nicht  in ein "Drumherum". Ja, Bremswellen hat jeder Park, aber was zumindest in Chatel der Zustand war, ist nicht in jedem Park so. Mag ja sein, dass mir das Können und die Schmerzresistenz in den Handgelenken fehlt, um durch die komplett zerbombten Anlieger zu ballern, so dass ich genug Speed für die folgenden Sprünge habe, aber mir hat das so eben gar nichts getaugt und das ist für mich auch durch Panorama nicht zu ersetzen. Man muss das doch nicht schönreden, nur weil man da selber gerne hinfährt.


Das hat für mich nichts mit schönreden zu tun  
Das ist für mich einfach mountainbiken und kann vielleicht auch damit zu tun haben, dass ich früher mit null Federweg angefangen habe und ich mich über jegliche Entwicklung freue
Es wird ja auch keiner gezwungen dorthin zu fahren, es geht hier ja einfach nur um Tipps


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. August 2022)

Noch 2cent: wenn ihr die Pleney 10% mit dem Enduro fahren solltet, schaut bitte das eure Trinkflasche wirklich fest am Rahmen befestigt ist, Kumpel hatte vorgestern leichten Code Braun alert als in der ersten Kurve am Ende eine große Trinkflasche drin lag, ausweichen ist da nicht so mal eben gemacht


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. August 2022)

Sécheresse - restriction des usages de l'eau - Mairie de MONTRIOND
					

La sécheresse s'aggrave fortement en Haute-Savoie : 5 secteurs en crise, niveau le plus élevé 4/4




					www.mairie-montriond.fr


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. August 2022)

Willkommen in der Zukunft


----------



## Whiplash 87 (23. August 2022)

Hallo,  wir sind aktuelle in Morzine mit den Big bikes und würden gerne nach Morgins einen abstecher machen, wie kommt man von Morzine rüber? Ist es mim Big Bike machbar oder schiebt man da 1h bergauf. Hinten ist ne kleine Rennradkasette drauf,  da geht nicht viel.

Danke für eure Hilfe. Bitte mit Beschreibung welche Lifte man braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waynson (24. August 2022)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hallo,  wir sind aktuelle in Morzine mit den Big bikes und würden gerne nach Morgins einen abstecher machen, wie kommt man von Morzine rüber? Ist es mim Big Bike machbar oder schiebt man da 1h bergauf. Hinten ist ne kleine Rennradkasette drauf,  da geht nicht viel.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe. Bitte mit Beschreibung welche Lifte man braucht.


Also über Super Morzine bis Chatel geht es einfach auch mit dem Big Bike aber danach wird es zäh ist aber möglich, schau Mal auf Trailforks da sind die Trails aufgelistet.


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. August 2022)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Bitte mit Beschreibung welche Lifte man braucht.



Morzine => Super Morzine => Avoriaz (der Lift der seit diesem Jahr läuft direkt Richtung Golfplatz/Avoriaz) => Lindarets runter, aber dann den Abzweig auf dem Trail Richtung Mossettes/Suisse => Lift zum Mossettes, von da an wird's zäh  
Und zurück muss man wohl selber auf den Pas de Morgins rauf treten, dann runter nach Chatel Straße oder Wanderweg  und von Chatel im Ort mit dem Bus rauf zum Bikepark (und dann von Chatel alle Lifte zurück Richtung Morzine...) viel Zeit zum fahren in Morgins bleibt da nicht mehr.


----------



## SuperSKD (24. August 2022)

Also bei der Fahrt bin ich dieses Mal auch verzweifelt. Habe mich erst ab Mossettes oben in Richtung Morgins mehrmals verfahren. Die Beschilderung ist im Gegensatz zum restlichen PdS wirklich scheiße. Und dann auf dem Rückweg von Morgins nach Chatel bin ich auch falsch gefahren. Da kann man denke ich auch so fahren, dass man von der Anhöhe in Chatel die Höhenmeter nutzen kann um bis zum unteren Parkplatz vom Chatel Bikepark zu kommen. Wenn man aber in Chatel runterfährt, muss man der Landstraße folgen um wieder hochzukommen...


----------



## erborow (24. August 2022)

Whiplash 87 schrieb:


> Hallo,  wir sind aktuelle in Morzine mit den Big bikes und würden gerne nach Morgins einen abstecher machen, wie kommt man von Morzine rüber? Ist es mim Big Bike machbar oder schiebt man da 1h bergauf. Hinten ist ne kleine Rennradkasette drauf,  da geht nicht viel.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe. Bitte mit Beschreibung welche Lifte man braucht.


würde einfach mit dem auto rüber fahren. knappe stunde


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. August 2022)

erborow schrieb:


> würde einfach mit dem auto rüber fahren. knappe stunde



und das spart im worst case auch dreistellige Taxi-Kosten oder eine ungeplante Übernachtung in einem anderen Hotel 🙈


----------



## erborow (25. August 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und das spart im worst case auch dreistellige Taxi-Kosten oder eine ungeplante Übernachtung in einem anderen Hotel 🙈


genau. waren letzte woche auch in PDS und einen tag in Champery. war unterm strich wohl das beste mit dem Auto rüber zu fahren.
Bisschen früher aufstehen, essen und getränke einpacken und nen vollen tag dort genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (28. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibts in PDS auch Naturtrails oder natürlichere? Wie ist der Anteil? Sind die auf Trailforks oder gar ausgeschildert?

Danke


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. August 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> gibts in PDS auch Naturtrails oder natürlichere? Wie ist der Anteil? Sind die auf Trailforks oder gar ausgeschildert?


🤭 

niemand in PDS karrt Brechsand oder so in die Trails, klar fahren die mit Minibaggern rum zum shapen etc. aber es ist alles Erde oder Schotter wie er halt da schon rum liegt. 
Und alles an off-piste an der Pleney z.B. ist Naturtrail, kannst ja mal vom Benoit das hier anschauen 






und sagen, was ist Naturtrail und was gebaut. oder Random nicht-Jumpline in Chatel:


----------



## boarderking (29. August 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> 🤭
> 
> niemand in PDS karrt Brechsand oder so in die Trails, klar fahren die mit Minibaggern rum zum shapen etc. aber es ist alles Erde oder Schotter wie er halt da schon rum liegt.
> Und alles an off-piste an der Pleney z.B. ist Naturtrail, kannst ja mal vom Benoit das hier anschauen
> ...


Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie einfach und flach die trails im YouTube Helm Modus rüberkommen. Der erste ist vorallem im unteren Bereich schon knackig steil. Der zweite eigentlich durchgängig für Puls 180.....☺️


----------



## SuperSKD (31. August 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibts in PDS auch Naturtrails oder natürlichere? Wie ist der Anteil? Sind die auf Trailforks oder gar ausgeschildert?
> 
> Danke



Generell ist schon viel geshapet. Die Trails von le Pleney runter nach Morzine und die von Avoriaz nach les Linderets sind aber empfehlenswert.


----------



## spunkt (31. August 2022)

Es kommt halt drauf an, was man unter Naturtrails versteht. Off piste in PdS ist zwar nichts planiertes und es ist nur selten etwas Aufgeschüttetes oder Gebautes. Es ist aber fast alles sehr (sehr, sehr) steil und/oder ist zum Ballern da. Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt mit den Naturtrails vergleichbar, die man hier so in Deutschland findet.


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2022)

und wenn das nicht reicht fährt man halt die 45min mit dem Auto nach Samoens rüber


----------



## spunkt (31. August 2022)

Dort dann auch off piste? 🙃


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Dort dann auch off piste? 🙃



jaein  die Beschilderung der Trails + was dann tatsächlich eingefahren ist ist so eine Sache, man hat halt mal ein Schild "rot XY da lang", ab dann gehts ne Weile einen Trail entlang. Das auf dem zuweilen dann Pleney Style x Linien ausgefahren sind und man so auch von dem eigentlichen Trail-Verlauf abweichen kann und eben nicht alle 50m ein Pfeil für den aktuellen Trail steht ist was anderes  Generell gibts da aber auch genug Abschnitte die nicht auf der Bikepark-Karte stehen, ist nur aufwändiger zu finden, alleine die Kabinenbahn aus dem Tal macht ja schon 900hm und das Areal der Trails im Vergleich zur Pleney ist riesig.


----------



## boarderking (1. September 2022)

Gestern in Pleney im Wald...etwas versteckt aber absolut liebevoll geshaped, der trail dazu auch. Und das ist nicht offiziell.....

Wer es gerne steil mag: hinter der Bergstation der Gondel nach supermorzin Mal die trails in den Wald checken. Die Straße links liegen lassen und gerne in Fallrichtung. Sehr schön , gestern nach kurzem Regen in der Nacht aber auch nichts für schwache Nerven😂


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wer es gerne steil mag:



noch 2cent zu dem "steil": das ist so rein gar nichts, was man in deutschen Bikeparks findet (zumindest hab ich in Todtnau, Wildbad, Geisskopf, Schöneck, Beerfelden , Ochsenkopf und Osternohe nix gefunden). Wenn jemand mal in Spicak war: der Hang unter der Lifttrasse bzw. direkt links davon in Richtung Experts only, da mehr oder weniger in Fall-Linie nen Trail reingefahren, das kommt gut hin  Man muss sich halt erstmal dran gewöhnen wenn man auf 20 oder 40m Trail nicht langsamer werden geschweige denn stehen bleiben kann, sprich Bremsen an der Blockiergrenze reicht gerade so zum Geschwindigkeit halten, irgendwo wird's dann schon nen reingefahrenen Anlieger geben der einen auffängt 


Tante Edit hat sich noch an Jaspers Video erinnert: ab 13:24min geht der Spass los  (und alleine der drop-in dort ist schon scary as f.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. September 2022)

Hi zusammen, um es kurz zu machen. Morzine war für uns ne Katastrophe. Ein zwei schwarze Trails waren teils nett. Portes du Soleil haben wir dann direkt verworfen und haben uns kurz die WC DH in Les Gets angeschaut. Die schwarze DH dort runter war teils dann auch ok. 

Nach dem Schock sind wird weiter nach La Thuile, Aosta und Verbier. Alles hammer. Wobei Aosta halt über Shuttles läuft.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. September 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Morzine war für uns ne Katastrophe. Ein zwei schwarze Trails waren teils nett. Portes du Soleil haben wir dann direkt verworfen und haben uns kurz die WC DH in Les Gets angeschaut. Die schwarze DH dort runter war teils dann auch ok.



und was genau hat dich gestört?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. September 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> und was genau hat dich gestört?


Hi, das sind ja "nur" 9999 Mal die gleichen geshapten Anliegerkurven mit den passenden Bremswellen. Für Park Fahrer sicher sehr cool und macht auch mal ein halben Tag spaß. Aber ich war ja auf der Suche nach MTB-Trails und richtigem Trail geballer. Daher ist das nix.


----------



## EL Pablo (9. September 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Hi, das sind ja "nur" 9999 Mal die gleichen geshapten Anliegerkurven mit den passenden Bremswellen. Für Park Fahrer sicher sehr cool und macht auch mal ein halben Tag spaß. Aber ich war ja auf der Suche nach MTB-Trails und richtigem Trail geballer. Daher ist das nix.


gibts dort auch viel, aber eher abseits der ausgeschilderten strecken. man muss halt wissen wo 😅


----------



## dominik-deluxe (9. September 2022)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> gibts dort auch viel, aber eher abseits der ausgeschilderten strecken. man muss halt wissen wo 😅


ja bestimmt. Aber Trailforks ist dort weniger ergiebig und teils erinnere ich mich an Wanderwegen an Bike-verboten Schilder....


----------



## EL Pablo (9. September 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ja bestimmt. Aber Trailforks ist dort weniger ergiebig und teils erinnere ich mich an Wanderwegen an Bike-verboten Schilder....


Du hattest ursprünglich schon recht, zum reinen trailfahren gibt es idealere gebiete, auch wenn das in pds auch geht. für mich machts in pds die abwechslung, die kombination mit springen/dh-geballer und das stressfreie wohnen nah dran.


----------



## erborow (9. September 2022)

Also alleine Pleney bietet doch Naturtrails satt für mindestens 3 Wochen
Klar, supermorzine hat jetzt nicht die größte auswahl, aber das ist eben ein paar von vielen dort


----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. September 2022)

erborow schrieb:


> Also alleine Pleney bietet doch Naturtrails satt für mindestens 3 Wochen
> Klar, supermorzine hat jetzt nicht die größte auswahl, aber das ist eben ein paar von vielen dort


Wie kann man diese finden? Selbst auf Komoot gibts da fast nix.


----------



## beutelfuchs (10. September 2022)

Komoot kennt ausserhalb von D auch keiner.

https://www.strava.com/heatmap#15.11/6.68712/46.17373/hot/ride
Alles, was matt ist und vom Lift weg geht. Alternativ den locals hinterher.

Bisschen was ist auch auf TF
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/map/?activitytype=1&z=13.9&lat=46.17413&lon=6.69503


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (10. September 2022)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> Wie kann man diese finden? Selbst auf Komoot gibts da fast nix.


sich zeigen lassen.
Aber viele laufen auch parallel zur offiziellen schwarzen strecke


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2022)

2cent für die Urlaubsplanung 2023:







> The 110th edition of Le Tour de France will arrive in #Morzine for the stage 14 finish on Saturday 15th July. #LesGets hosts the start of stage 15 on Sunday 16th July. More to follow… #tdf2023


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hallo allerseits, bin am überlegen 2023 mal öfters Urlaub in Frankreich 🇫🇷 zu machen. Den Bikepark Lac Blanc besuche ich regelmäßig und in Morzine war ich auch mal 5 Tage.
Nun suche ich etwas zum Shuttlen/Liftstation und auch zum hoch treten. 
Gibt es Ecken für 5-10 Tage wo man sich schön die Zeit vertreiben kann?
Gruß Mike


----------



## JDEM (29. Dezember 2022)

Les Arcs + Aosta Tal würde mir da einfallen, aber die Möglichkeiten sind ja in Frankreich fast unbegrenzt...


----------



## MarKurte (29. Dezember 2022)

Servus zusammen, kann hier jemand einen Campingplatz fürs biken in Portes du Soleil empfehlen? Wollte im kommenden Jahr ne Woche hinfahren 👍


----------

